# Plant dieing help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my Alternanthera reineckii (rosaefolia) plants isn't looking to good. It isn't limp it has just lost most of its leaves and is mainly stems left. I want to help it get better because it used to be a bright redy pinky plant that looked super! :fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

How's your lighting, CO2, nitrates (NO3), and temperature of the tank?


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

My lighting is on from 8:00am to 10:00pm then off from 10:00pm to 8:00am.

My other plant is fine but this one is not looking any better.

The temperture is a continuous 25C.

The other day I cut a bit off to put of my breeding tank and that has leaves and roots, what is happening?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

research says that it needs 2-4 wpg but is relatively easy to grow in a nutrient rich substrate.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

-What kind of light fixture do you have? t5,t8,t12,led ect..
-Are you adding co02 and fertilizers?
-What kind of substrate do you have?

If the plant is down to just a stem with some weak leaves then honestly I would just scrap it. Get us some more info pls. A thriving planted tank is not easy, its comparable to a reef tank.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

What is substrate and fertlilzers? I have no idea about this kinda stuff.

It has got leaves at the top and is growing more at the bottom now, the stem is sturdy and coloured and the leaves that remain are green going pink - I think it's on the mend now!

Thanks for your help.

I am going to the fish shop today so can ask the person there so all should work out I will tell you how it goes!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The substrate is the rocks on the bottom.. You can get special substrates that are really good for plants, or other are just plain ole rocks. Fertilizers are what they are. Fertilizers.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh got you now! The rocks are small gravel and there are no fertilizers.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It might be smart to add a little bit of fertilizer. The rocks will be fine for the roots.


----------



## webma (Nov 10, 2011)

I stumbled across this topic and thought that the exactly same thing happens to my plants all the time. I think I have bad luck with my plants, but I will try out your advice and will by fertilizer now and hope that the situation gets better. I just can buy robust plants normally, which grow like weeds


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, the plant that I think grows best and survives best is Java Fern... It rocks and it gave hiding places for my fry!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

plants like java fern don't need a lot of light...but many other plants do...and the more red in a plants color the more light it needs..not so much in hours per day but in wattage and heat rating...6500K or so is good...6500-6700K would be "daylight" bulbs.....they are much cheaper at home centers than at pet shops..


----------

